# Some cool old sissybars



## vastingray (Sep 14, 2021)

Here’s some cool old sissybars


----------



## nick tures (Sep 14, 2021)

very cool !!


----------



## vastingray (Sep 15, 2021)

nick tures said:


> very cool !!



Thanks Nick


----------



## DaGhost (Sep 16, 2021)

Wow 😳


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2021)

Wow, had 3 of those but never a "Sock It To Me"!


----------

